# Cowon em1 problem



## chan (Apr 20, 2014)

Yesterday received cowon em1 from amazon.in.
after taking it out of box played songs with full bass for about 10 min.
today while i was playing songs with normal bass full volume hearing some disortions
will these stupid act damage my earphones.?
most of songs i dont hear disortions but for some songs i do

will playing new earphones em1 with full volume and full bass for about 10 min destroy drivers?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 21, 2014)

You should have broken them in gently by playing songs for the first 40 Hrs in low to moderate volume and no EQ.

- - - Updated - - -

You should have broken them in gently by playing songs for the first 40 Hrs in low to moderate volume and no EQ.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Apr 21, 2014)

try your earphone with different sources to determine weather its the earphone or the song that has distortions ..... try the same song with PC & Mobile see what happens


----------



## chan (Apr 21, 2014)

Hakimtai said:


> try your earphone with different sources to determine weather its the earphone or the song that has distortions ..... try the same song with PC & Mobile see what happens



i hear no disortion from em1 if played through mobile.
but i do hear when playing in laptop.

also no disortions from laptop speakers.

is it em1 prob or laptop.
should'nt we use em1 on laptop?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 21, 2014)

That's for mobiles and audio players, may be that's why you are receiving some distortions.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 21, 2014)

Laptop has more power or volts in the output sockets hence the distortion. As far as I know EM1 is good at handling power,your initial blast of power as soon as unpacking might have damaged the drivers slightly,hence when pushed with power its distorting.IEMs are very fragile in nature and should be handled with utmost care initially to not cause damage to its drivers.


----------



## chan (Apr 21, 2014)

bro, will service centre guys replace my em1 with new em1 if i send it to them.(i mean for problem with disortion)


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

or you can tell the Seller on amazon that the EM1 was Faulty on arrival. 

he'll replace it then.


----------

